# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  برنامج لتفسير الاحلام abn-seren

## Sad Story

برنامج لتفسير الاحلام abn-seren



امكانية البحث في اي باب من انواع الرؤى و الاحلام بتفسير محمد بن سيرين 
بادلة من السنة والقران

حجم البرنامج 600 كيلو بايت 


حمل من هنا او من المرفقات

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكرات افندم
يسلموا

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور محمد....روعه..من زمان بدور عليه :Smile:

----------


## Sad Story

ان شاء الله الكل بستفيد

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكور صديقي 
كتاب جميل جدا*

----------


## monatarik

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## coconut

شكرا ساد ستوري 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا كتير

----------


## magdyamin

: شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## magdyamin

i cannot open file :SnipeR (71):

----------


## amir999

اذكر الله ----------------------------

----------


## قصي مصطفى

شكراً لك وبارك الله على مجهودك الكبير

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

رووووووووووعة يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## speedhourse

shokrn

----------


## fatama2x

مشكور

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر
من زمان بدور عليه
لاني كتيييييييييييييير بحلم

----------


## morad2202

هناك برامج كثيرة لكن لا تشمل جميع الاحلام

----------


## احمد امين

مشكور كتاب جميل  :Arjel:

----------


## جود جاد الله

:Eh S(15):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 :Bl (13):

----------


## mai76

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## moath

مشكورررررر
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

